

MySugr - Rethinking diabetes therapy - franze
http://mysugr.com/

======
wccrawford
I'm at high risk for diabetes, but not diabetic. (Yet, anyhow.) I put that up
front because it may be the reason, but...

I really don't get what you guys are doing. We have treatments, understanding,
and even laws to help people who suffer from Diabetes, yet you are saying it's
not done right... And I still have no idea how that's supposed to be different
from the current state.

I can't figure out why (if I suffered from diabetes) I would care about your
product?

~~~
peterb
The reason it is not "done right" is because it is really hard to do right
with the existing tools. Diabetes is a bitch. 5+ blood samples a day, 4+
insulin injections per day, every day. You can't ever miss one. Hungover? Too
bad. Sick? Double the tests. If you miss one you either pass out (low) or feel
like crap (high). Anything that can help with the regimen is appreciated. I'm
looking forward to what they have to say.

My son is diabetic.

~~~
wccrawford
No, I knew that... That's why I said 'suffer from diabetes'. I meant it
literally.

What I meant was that their site claims to solve something, but not how or
what. It looks like snake oil right now.

~~~
Fdebong
Thanks! Important to know!

We won't sell snake oil nor camel milk ;)

------
lgv
I, too, am at a high risk- I've seen members of my family slowly move from
"abnormal fasting blood sugar" to "type 2 diabetic" over the span of a decade.

What I'm working on for myself is a set of scripts to take all the data I have
about my diet and my blood glucose and making a chart of blood sugar
fluctuation. Think fitday+ blood glucose readings + gnuplot. I'm using it to
figure out what exactly is driving changes in BG levels.

I'm aiming for a chart like the one here:
<http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/16422495.php>

I think that there's a great amount of insight to be had if OP can aggregate a
few thousand, or 10's of thousands users diet and blood sugar readings,
specially when the users are at the cusp of "abnormal blood sugar" and "full
blow diabetes".

~~~
Fdebong
Sad to hear mate – sometimes I'm happy I'm t1 myself, not t2.

I worked a research project back at the uni, where we set up an analysis tool
for diabetics. The amount of data was a sore lack for researchers. You can
hook up w/ roche et al, they have the data but it's kinda locked up.

Lemme know how you come along with the visualization and concept! @fdebong or
fd at mysugr dot com.

------
ggchappell
Looks promising, although some information about what you actually plan to
_do_ , would be good.

Also, if you want to make an impact with a page in English, I would strongly
recommend that you run it by a native speaker.

In particular:

> This we will take care of — by fixing the way how the daily therapy works.

Definitely not. Perhaps "We will take care of this - by fixing the way daily
therapy works."

~~~
Fdebong
Oh dear, that's a n00b error.

Thanks for pointing it out to me.

------
Fdebong
Thanks for posting it franze.

Feedback is welcome – concept, landingpage……

Still have to keep it a tad stealthy and obscure. Sorry.

~~~
Fdebong
If you want to stay up to date w/ what we do, then please hit
<http://www.facebook.com/MySugr> or twitter.com/mysugr

Can also reg for newsletter at the bottom of the page.

------
dsharp
You might also be interested in <http://dsharpdiabetes.com> Based on JQuery
Mobile - runs almost anywhere.

~~~
Fdebong
Thanks – looking forward to checking you out!

When will you be launching the trial?

~~~
dsharp
Fdebong: Should be in July. Just finishing touches left now. I'll see if we
can get some screenshots up to tide you over :)

------
NicoSchweinzer
Great to see this great idea now also on HackerNews :)

------
dh
Love this concept and would like to see more about it

~~~
Fdebong
Thanks – will try to keep you up to date!

------
wouterinho
Reminds me of <http://www.sugarstats.com/>

~~~
Fdebong
Yeah data gathering and visualizations are the basics of a treatment software
– but there's other stuff which is vital.

Will keep you up to date if you wish.

Thanks for your comment!

------
fwesterm
interesting topic

